# Price of 15 hp Johnson??



## victoryn (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm looking for a 15 horse for my jon (1438 sea nymph) and I ran across this 2001 15 hp Johnson. They want $1250 for her which seems steep! How much is a fair price for a motor like this? Thanks guys!
https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/boa/2208012804.html


----------



## po1 (Feb 12, 2011)

You're right that is high. Call and offer $800 and start dealing from there. The motor looks in good shape but it's still a 10 year old motor and you most likely still don't have any open water to test it under a load. A new 15hp outboard can be had for around $2,300. Me I hate spending that type of money without fulling testing the motor and would only pay that price if I was buying it from a marina that fully serviced the motor and stood behind their work.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 12, 2011)

This was more or less covered in a thread earlier in the week. Try this.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17567


----------



## cathprod (Feb 13, 2011)

Not sure where you are located and if you still need a motor but I recently upgraded to a new boat and would be willing to part with my 15hp 2005 Mercury for $700. I just haven't gotten around to listing it and for a quick easy sale $700 gets it. I am in the New Orleans area and would rather not have to ship it since I would not know how to go about doing it. We can take it for a spin so you can check it out. I am selling because I no longer need the motor since I am just using my old 14' for small ponds.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow that's a good deal.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 13, 2011)

I am looking for that same type of motor (johnson.evinrude 2000). I saw one in my area for 800 but no pics... See if he can do it for 900, which is a fair price if everything is sound.


----------



## victoryn (Feb 13, 2011)

$700 is a killer deal! Unfortunatly I'm up in the frozen tundra of Michigan  I'll give them a call and see if they will accept 850 if everything runs good! Thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## cathprod (Feb 13, 2011)

Frozen? It was in the 60's today! I guess I will have to finally list it. I've been so busy I have not taken the time to do so. I hope the motor works out for you.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 14, 2011)

15 hp tend to run around $1200 for 2005-newer, $800-1000 for 2000-2004, and various prices for previous years and shape of the motor.


----------



## victoryn (Feb 14, 2011)

They would not budge on the price! I'll have to pass that one up...1250 is too much for me to buy a motor that I can't test! :roll:


----------



## po1 (Feb 15, 2011)

I know it's tough just keep your eyes open. Good deals come to those who are patience.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yea just like po1 said. You have to wait for the right deals to come. I got my 2000 15 4 stroke electric start outboard for 750 a month ago and I was looking awhile. I would suggest posting an ad on craigslist stating "Looking for 15 HP outboard" and see what you get. Thats how I discovered mine. It wasn't on an ad it was through just an email so it wasn't shown to everyone and wasn't a competition.


----------

